# Inversion Tables?



## K Williams (Aug 31, 2013)

Which inversion tables do you recommend for healing/strengthening the lower back? Preferably something heavy duty that will last many years. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2013)

I have one and while it can make my back feel a little better I can't say it has really been worth the cost and the space it takes up.


----------

